
Mainframes Stack Exchange website creation proposal - rbanffy
https://area51.stackexchange.com/proposals/118484/mainframes?referrer=iAGSGOUsQhhu5K9oA-93Cw2
======
tannhaeuser
Didn't know there wasn't one already. I'm all for it - though given the recent
flood of absolute newbie questions on SO (of the kind that could be answered
by a two seconds Googling effort) I will be surprised if anything useful is
being discussed.

I remember sitting on a project at an insurance company with an internship
girl opting for the "mainframe" career path next desk going like "wtf is this
ABEND doing right there on the screen? talk about misinformation etc" ("Abend"
is German for evening).

I know very little about z/OS aka MVS. Our job was migrating legacy insurance
bill printing to something newer given IBM has sold off their printing
division to Ricoh/InfoPoint over ten years ago. It was very inspiring,
however, since I came to learn SCRIPT/VS, DCF, and GML (the precursor to SGML,
and what eventually became the base for HTML).

~~~
rbanffy
The proposal can sure use a couple questions. Even if the questions can be
quickly answered by googling, once they get on a Stack Exchange site, they get
a lot of benefit from the community.

------
the_arun
I'm feeling nostalgic. EDIF is one of the best editors I have used. Now, VIM
is fine too :)

